
Show HN: Equiv: Inter-Languages Equivalent Package Finder - fka
https://github.com/f/equiv
======
fka
Hello!

As you know, the programming world grows so fast. Loads of packages are being
created day by day. And there are so many programming laguages around. When
the developers try new languages, they need to reuse their experience.

equiv allows you to use your experience in all programming languages. And it
makes you adopt a new language faster.

Let's say you are a Rubyist who wants to develop a web application with
Python. Since you are a Ruby user, you already know Sinatra, but don't know
the Python world. Just use equiv and it will find you the Python equivalent of
Sinatra.

The equiv is still in very early release, does not have much packages yet, but
in time I want to extend them by the contributions of the community.

We are waiting for your pull requests!

------
saidozcan
Really nice idea. To have some base data quickly a script can be written to
retrieve packages automatically from sources like Pypi by checking and
matching some keywords from their description.

------
sdogruyol
Wow, this is pretty cool.

It'll be a really useful tool for exploring new languages once it has enough
data.

